# [Logiciels] Lecture de *.pdf

## ipower

Bonjour à tous gentooistes,

certains pdf contiennent des liens. Mes question sont simples?

Quelles sont les logiciels gérant les liens de fichiers Pdf (hormis acroread évidemment)? et peut on les inclure de telle manière a ce qu'ils soient ancrés dans Konqueror (du type Kpdf, mais apparemment ce dernier ne gère pas les liens...)?

Merci d'avance.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apolonius

xpdf bien sûr  :Smile: 

Il suit les lien et ... cerise sur le gâteau, il permet de faire des recherches.

----------

## takezo

pour gnome, il y a gpdf (si je ne me trompe), ce qui te permet de lire les pdf en cliquant simplement dessus (bon tu n'a pas la gestion des bookmarks etc mais pour lire un document en vitesse, c'est parfait)

----------

## yaubi

gv : à mon avis le meilleur rendu, et pas si vilain que ça.

Yoann

----------

## ipower

Savez vous si a l'avenir Kpdf gerera les liens dans les fichiers pdf?

Amicalement.

----------

## binhnx2000

Qui! tu peut prendre Acrobat Reader pour OS Linux. Télécharge de www.adobe.com

Acrobat Reader c'est permier logiciel pour travailler avec pdf.

----------

## yoyo

 *binhnx2000 wrote:*   

> Qui! tu peut prendre Acrobat Reader pour OS Linux. Télécharge de www.adobe.com
> 
> Acrobat Reader c'est permier logiciel pour travailler avec pdf.

 

Et si tu es sous Gentoo (  :Wink:  ) : emerge acroread.

Nota : bien que gratuit, Acrobat Reader n'est pas Libre. À choisir en ton âme et conscience donc ...

----------

## zdra

la version linux d'acrobat reader est plus un foutage de gueule de la communautée linux de la part d'accrobat qu'une véritable volontée de porter son application sous nux, une vrai honte ! on a l'impression qu'il ont trouvé un cd d'une distrib ya 5ans et qu'il ont pas remarqué qu'il y a eu des changement depuis...

----------

## ipower

 *Quote:*   

> la version linux d'acrobat reader est plus un foutage de gueule de la communautée linux de la part d'accrobat qu'une véritable volontée de porter son application sous nux, une vrai honte !

 

Je te rejoins a 100 % zdra!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bref, repondez tt de meme a la question. Est il prevu a cours terme que kpdf puisse gérer les liens de fichier pdf????

Merci.

----------

## Bastux

 *zdra wrote:*   

> la version linux d'acrobat reader est plus un foutage de gueule de la communautée linux de la part d'accrobat qu'une véritable volontée de porter son application sous nux, une vrai honte ! on a l'impression qu'il ont trouvé un cd d'une distrib ya 5ans et qu'il ont pas remarqué qu'il y a eu des changement depuis...

 

Alors là ENTIEREMENT d'accord... c'est d'une fluidité... Quand je vois l'acrobat Reader de Win, je pleure. Mais le seul pb c'est que acroread est le seul sous linux à gérer aussi bien les pdf (je parle en termes de fonctionnalité, genre les liens ou les transitions pour les slides par exemple) Enfin pour l'instant j'ai pas trouvé mieux, mais si ça existe je suis prêt à changer.

Sinon solution alternative : gpdf qui marche très bien et qui est plus rapide aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Si c'est pour l'utiliser sous kde, kghostview n'est pas mal il me semble (mais il ne gère pas les liens).

----------

## guilc

Acroread est peut-etre un foutage de gueule (je suis assez d'accord), mais c'est le seul a bien afficher certains PDF au format 1.5 (ie générés avec un acrobat récent)...

Avec xpdf ou gv (les 2 moteurs utilisés par les autres frontends kde et gnome), il y a sur ces ficheirs des problemes de mise en page et/ou d'aliasing des polices...

Donc bon... faute de mieux niveau rendu dans le monde vraiment libre...

----------

## Dominique_71

 *binhnx2000 wrote:*   

> Qui! tu peut prendre Acrobat Reader pour OS Linux. Télécharge de www.adobe.com
> 
> Acrobat Reader c'est permier logiciel pour travailler avec pdf.

 

L'acrobat reader est une merde quelque soit l'OS. Le comble, car ce programme comme les fontes true-type sont 2 inventions d'Adobe, est que quand tu ouvres un pdf qui contient des fontes true-types, tu es obligé de zoomer jusqu'à n'avoir plus que quelques caractères à l'écran pour qu'ils soient lisibles.

Ce défault majeur de l'acrobat reader n'existe ni dans la version payante professionelle, ni dans les programmes libres comme xpdf.

----------

## E11

Personnellement, j'utilise evince ou gpdf...

Gpdf est simple et efficasse tandis qu'evince est beaucoup plus sofistiqué.

En générale je swich entre les deux en fonction de ce que je dois faire.

Malheureusement, un bug d'emerge pour le moment m'empeche de l'avoir  :Sad:  mais ce n'est que partie remise !

----------

## geekounet

On déterre les topics Dominique_71 ? ^^

E11, gpdf est à l'abandon au profit de evince il me semble. D'ailleurs la dernière version est la 2.10 alors qu'on en est à Gnome 2.14, et comme les versions sont censées se suivre ...

----------

## Enlight

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> On déterre les topics Dominique_71 ? ^^
> 
> E11, gpdf est à l'abandon au profit de evince il me semble. D'ailleurs la dernière version est la 2.10 alors qu'on en est à Gnome 2.14, et comme les versions sont censées se suivre ...

 

erf et moi qui ait cru à un retour de zdra et Bastux!

----------

## E11

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> On déterre les topics Dominique_71 ? ^^

 

J'avais même pas remarqué lol

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> E11, gpdf est à l'abandon au profit de evince il me semble. D'ailleurs la dernière version est la 2.10 alors qu'on en est à Gnome 2.14, et comme les versions sont censées se suivre ...

 

Ah je savais pas  !  :Laughing: 

Ca veut dire que j'emploie 2X le même programme sous 2 nom différent et 2 version différente ?   :Laughing: 

Je me suis fait avoir alors  :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   E11, gpdf est à l'abandon au profit de evince il me semble. D'ailleurs la dernière version est la 2.10 alors qu'on en est à Gnome 2.14, et comme les versions sont censées se suivre ... 
> 
> Ah je savais pas  ! 
> 
> Ca veut dire que j'emploie 2X le même programme sous 2 nom différent et 2 version différente ?  
> ...

 

Disons que gpdf utilise encore le vieux moteur xpdf, plus trop a jour, evince, comme kpdf d'ailleurs se base sur poppler, une lib qui gere maintenant parfaitement le pdf, avec les liens, les tables des matieres, etc...

----------

## blorent

Dans la même veine est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà réussi à lire des pdf contenant des séquences vidéos/audio? Acrobat me dit qu'il manque un plugin trouvable sur adobe.com mais rien trouvé...

----------

## Dominique_71

T'as un lien sur un tel pdf?

----------

## blorent

Ben en fait je viens de normalement en faire un avec Beamer, et je voudrais justement tester ce que ça donne... MAis comme c'est du fait-main je suis pas sur du tout que j'ai fait çà correctement (d'où l'envie de tester...)

----------

## Dominique_71

Je trouve personellement qu'il est préférable d'utiliser les formats pour ce qu'ils savent faire. Le pdf est un bon systéme de document quand tu veux être sur qu'il sera visuellement identique d'un système sur l'autre, et ceci encore à la condition d'incorporer les fontes de caractères dans le document et d'éviter les true type que l'acrobat reader gère très mal.

A ma connaissance, le meilleur format qui permette d'inclure n'importe quoi est le html. Le fait que les inclusions sont des fichiers séparés est plutôt un avantage, car cela permet de les modifier sans avoir à modifier le code html. Des programmes comme l'éditeur de mozilla te permettent de faire facilement des pages html sans avoir à écrire une seule ligne en html. Même open-office permet de le faire, mais le code pondu par oofice n'est pas standard, à moins de se limiter à une compatibilité html 3 dans les préférences. Si tu te limites à du html standard, tu t'assures qu'il sera lisible avec n'importe quel navigateur même si certain détails de la mise en page peuvent changer. Il y a des moyens de forcer la mise en page, mais cela n'est pas conseillé, car en plus des navigateurs il y a le problème de sa mise en page, et notament la grosseur des fontes par défault de l'utilisateur.

Ce dernier point est en fait un avantage, car cela permet d'adapter automatiquement la mise en page au désir de l'utilisateur, alors qu'avec le pdf, certains utilisateurs doivent zoomer pour arriver à lire les caractères et ils se retrouvent avec des pages qui débordent de l'écran et qui ne sont donc pas pratiques à lire pour eux.

De plus, le pdf n'est pas un format universel ou libre car il s'agit d'un format propriétaire, même si son usage est gratuit et qu'il existe des lecteurs pour toutes les plateformes. 

Autrement, de plus en plus de traitement de texte permettent d'incorporer des vidéos et du son, et sous linux beaucoup sont compatibles avec le format de document d'openoffice, lequel est un standard universel reconnu par l'ISO. Mais mon format préféré reste le html. Je l'utilise par exemple dans mon pc pour faire un menu avec lequel je peux non seulement lancer des programmes, mais aussi les annoter, lire des documents, écouter de la musique, etc, le tout d'un simple clic. Un des avantages de ce menu est que je peux l'utiliser aussi bien sous kde, fluxbox, xfce ou n'importe quel wm, le partager entre plusieurs distributions, et qu'il fonctionne toujours. Je l'ai commencé il y a pas mal d'années avec star office avant qu'il soit racheté par sun et devienne oofice et il a survécu à 3 ordinateurs, autant de disques durs et pas mal de distributions.

----------

## blorent

C'est pas faux mais bon ici j'ai un peu joué avec Beamer (que je trouve vraiment pratique soit dit en passant) et je voudrais juste voir ce que ça donne.  Enfin c'est pas bien grave, de toute façon je vois pas trop dans quel contexte je pourrais avoir besoin d'inclure de la vidéo dans des transparents... 

Encore une preuve que tous les moyens de perdre son temps en blocus sont bons...

(ceci dit si quelqu'un a déjà entendu parler d'un plugin multimédia pour Adobe Reader ça m'intéresse toujours de perdre encore un peu plus de temps...)

----------

## kopp

Tiens ces histoires de fichier universel, ça me rappelle :

il y a quelques mois, j'avais vu sur Slashdot un article sur un format de document "révolutionnaire", portable etc qui pouvait être lu sur n'importe quelle machine disposant d'un navigateur, et bien sûr, libre !

En gros, c'était de l'html, mais avec toutes les infos compressées en un seul fichier ! On pouvait même y mettre du flash (beuark) Enfin bref, apparemment très pratique.

Je vais voir si je retrouve une info là dessus !

EDIT : ah voilà, j'ai mis un moment à retrouver cet article :

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/02/20/1449226

http://unipage.org/index.html

Bon, le problème, c'est que le créateur de pages n'est pas encore dispo pour Linux et MacOSX

Sinon j'ai trouvé aussi un article intéressant :

http://akaimbatman.blogspot.com/2006/02/intelligent-file-format-part-1.html

----------

## PabOu

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> erf et moi qui ait cru à un retour de zdra et Bastux!

 

Ils sont partis ?

Contacte-les pour les faire revenir ! :)

----------

## _Seth_

Sinon, comme pas mal de temps s'est écoulé depuis les premiers posts, j'aimerais quand même signaler que acroread peut avoir tout les torts du monde (pas libre, enorme, lent, mal foutu), c'est à mon sens le meilleur visionneur de pdf actuel. Bon ok, c'est vraiment pas fameux et ça reste buggé de partout mais acroread permet de lire tout les pdf, ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres visionneurs (beaucoup ne passent pas). Petit plus quand on fait du beamer, la gestion des liens dans les pdf : c'est vraiment pratique/indispensable. Alors, je trouve que ça reste la meilleure solution à l'heure actuelle même si ce n'est pas satisfaisant et que c'est un logiciel propriétaire. 

@blorent: Les vidéos dans beamer ça peut être très classe  :Wink:  J'ai vu 2/3 présentations magnifiques.

----------

## guilc

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Sinon, comme pas mal de temps s'est écoulé depuis les premiers posts, j'aimerais quand même signaler que acroread peut avoir tout les torts du monde (pas libre, enorme, lent, mal foutu), c'est à mon sens le meilleur visionneur de pdf actuel. Bon ok, c'est vraiment pas fameux et ça reste buggé de partout mais acroread permet de lire tout les pdf, ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres visionneurs (beaucoup ne passent pas). Petit plus quand on fait du beamer, la gestion des liens dans les pdf : c'est vraiment pratique/indispensable. Alors, je trouve que ça reste la meilleure solution à l'heure actuelle même si ce n'est pas satisfaisant et que c'est un logiciel propriétaire. 
> 
> @blorent: Les vidéos dans beamer ça peut être très classe  J'ai vu 2/3 présentations magnifiques.

 

Les viewers basés sur poppler (kpdf, evince) gerent aussi les liens dans les PDF, et perso, j'arrive a lire tous les PDF avec.

Et l'empreinte mémoire est bcp plus faible que acroread.

----------

## Mickael

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   Sinon, comme pas mal de temps s'est écoulé depuis les premiers posts, j'aimerais quand même signaler que acroread peut avoir tout les torts du monde (pas libre, enorme, lent, mal foutu), c'est à mon sens le meilleur visionneur de pdf actuel. Bon ok, c'est vraiment pas fameux et ça reste buggé de partout mais acroread permet de lire tout les pdf, ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres visionneurs (beaucoup ne passent pas). Petit plus quand on fait du beamer, la gestion des liens dans les pdf : c'est vraiment pratique/indispensable. Alors, je trouve que ça reste la meilleure solution à l'heure actuelle même si ce n'est pas satisfaisant et que c'est un logiciel propriétaire. 
> 
> @blorent: Les vidéos dans beamer ça peut être très classe  J'ai vu 2/3 présentations magnifiques. 
> 
> Les viewers basés sur poppler (kpdf, evince) gerent aussi les liens dans les PDF, et perso, j'arrive a lire tous les PDF avec.
> ...

 

De plus avec ce thread qui explique tout, on peut avec la bonne version de fontconfig lire des documents scientifiques sans aucun problème : 

```
=media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1 ~x86
```

et +1 pour evince, le lancement dans firefox est extrêmement rapide.

----------

## _Seth_

Je viens de (re)tester kdpf et evince et...

Pour kpdf, je suis un peu décu des temps de chargement, il est rapide mais à chaque affichage, il met qq instant a afficher les pages (il fait un petit effet de flou que je n'apprécie pas trop). J'ai pourtant activé l'option de prise de mémoire "aggressive" et il devrait charger tout le pdf en mémoire (ce qu'il ne fait visiblement pas)... Dernier reproche qui n'en est pas un : sous acrobat reader, qd c'est un document la molette permet de scroller, quand c'est une présentation, la molette passe d'un slide à l'autre, eh bien on ne peut pas configurer les raccourcis pour la souris dans kpdf... Et puis il ne gère pas très bien les saut de section pour les présentations beamers (il met le titre en haut de la fenêtre et le titre n'est pas forcement en haut du slide).

Pour evince, j'ai trouvé ca très joli et très rapide par contre j'ai eu des problèmes pour naviguer avec les liens dans le pdf :  des que je passais de "taille idéale" à "ajuster à la largeur de la page", les liens sont désactivés...

En fait, je crois que je vais garder evince pour visionner des pdf sous ff par contre pour bosser vraiment et travailler avec beamer, acroread reste pour moi le seul outil (à peine) à niveau.

 je pensais pas défendre un jour les logiciels commerciaux au lieu de l'open source   :Crying or Very sad:  y'a des jours ca m'emmerde vraiment d'avoir un avis... 

----------

